# E61 cam lube



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi - what is the current recommendation for lube for the E61 please.

I want to get some before I backflush with cafriza and not sure what it should be - any links appreciated too. Many thanks Paul


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I use: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/waterproof-valve-silicone-grease.html

Or, according to Here: http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication

Dow Corning Molykote 111


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I have used Molykote. I seem to think I bought a big tube of it years ago, it will last forever!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As above I use Molycote 111. The only downside is that it is in quite large tubes, far more than most people require.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@PHB1969 I can send you a dollop out of the tube I've got here, if you like.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

MildredM said:


> I have used Molykote. I seem to think I bought a big tube of it years ago, it will last forever!


I cannot quite visualise you with spanners in your hands:confused:







. More washing furry little creatures:exit:


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> I cannot quite visualise you with spanners in your hands:confused:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe! I'm quite handy with a spanner, I will have you know! (I've had a few 'interesting' jobs over the years which not many people would ever imagine . . . . )!!


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

MildredM said:


> @PHB1969 I can send you a dollop out of the tube I've got here, if you like.


 @MildredM Thank you Mildred - a lovely gesture - thank you. I've gone for the easy option and I've just ordered the stuff from BB linked above. Find their postage system strange, could have processed it as a large letter!!?! Put it through as a small packet.....


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Now you have fired the imagination of forum members you have to spill the beans on these (at least some) of the "interesting" jobs. GO ON PLEASE:cool:


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Now you have fired the imagination of forum members you have to spill the beans on these (at least some) of the "interesting" jobs. GO ON PLEASE:cool:


Ha! I can well see a new thread coming up! I will share if you do too . . . .


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

I found a genuine Dow silicon lubricant for high temperatures. It's really good, stays long time. I don't have the model number, but it says on the little pot: for lubricating pens.

got it on eBay few years ago.


----------

